# Hear the loud Alarum Bells..Brazen Bells



## oldhippy (Dec 9, 2014)

What a tale of terror, now, their turbulency tells!
In the startled ear of night.
How they scream out their affright!
Too much horrified to speak. they can only shriek, shriek.




DSC_2919 by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 9, 2014)

I was forced to look this up.
I like Poe - and this picture.


----------



## snerd (Dec 9, 2014)

Another nice one, Ed. The bell looks to be bronze? Love the contrast and detail here.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 9, 2014)

....the tintintabulation of the bells, bells, bells.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 9, 2014)

Guess old Edgar has a lot of fans out there.


----------



## James Baranski (Dec 9, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> What a tale of terror, now, their turbulency tells!
> In the startled ear of night.
> How they scream out their affright!
> Too much horrified to speak. they can only shriek, shriek.
> ...


Very nice ^5


----------



## pgriz (Dec 9, 2014)

Edgar does.  Ed too.


----------

